# Sorry, right question this time!



## 120216 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi all, I'm new to this so please be gentle! I purchased an Argos 747 last week to use during my motor racing series and also to try and convince my wife it would be fun to try for holidays!!

Anyway, I have connected it to the mains and had the lights and heating on whilst trying to find my way around. I noticed today that the panel indicated that the battery was at 91% charge despite having been plugged in for over 3 days. Do i need to switch somewhere on to mains or am I missing something?

(my last post was done in haste and made no sense to me either!! Sorry!)

Thanks in advance for any help.

Cheers

Dave W


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Can you plug something into a mains socket on board to check that mains is getting that far?

If it is then you are probably looking for a charger switch or a tripped mcb.

If it isn't then you are looking for a RCD tripped possibly an MCB tripped or your hook up lead is faulty.

Any further fault finding probably needs a meter.

(what you have said so far doesn't prove that mains is getting anywhere unless for example your heater is mains)


----------

